
245 Days Later; Still Live Control Robots in Some Guys House - dabber
http://runmyrobot.com/?a=1
======
dabber
Just found this and was surprised it's been live for so long. It was posted
here almost a year ago. Here's the original Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12665069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12665069)

~~~
letsjill
We've been growing : ]

